# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Barley straw in a canister filter



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

Has anyone tried placing barley straw in a canister filter as a means to control algae? If so, what was your results? I've read articles on barley straw use in ponds and even in bags anchored in aquariums, but nothing about incorporating it in a canister filter. I don't see why it wouldn't work, but, it would be nice to hear from folks who have had some experience with it.


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

Has anyone tried placing barley straw in a canister filter as a means to control algae? If so, what was your results? I've read articles on barley straw use in ponds and even in bags anchored in aquariums, but nothing about incorporating it in a canister filter. I don't see why it wouldn't work, but, it would be nice to hear from folks who have had some experience with it.


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I have no experience with it, but I seem to recall having read about it not long ago. I think the artice mentioned it's use in ponds that it is pretty much limited that location. The barley seems to need to be placed in direct sunlight for the chemical reactions that inhibit algae to take place. But like I said, I haven't tried it myself. Just passing along some information from reading on the Net!


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

I spoke with someone on another web site who uses it in her tanks. She has it in bags in outside hanging filters and in bags anchored in her tank. She feels that it does help alot with the algae although it can't be quantified. She uses the same dosage rate as for ponds and she just adds more to the bags as needed and doesn't take out the old stuff. She reports no negative side effects from it. But, she no experience with it in a canister filter.

On the direct sunlight thing, from what I've read, it's not as important for sunlight to reach the barley as it is for good aeroration or oxygenated water to pass through it.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

It's my understanding that the barley isn't too effective, if at all, in a fish tank. I think that, assuming that you aren't overfeeding and the fishtank isn't in the sunlight coming in from a window, the most effective thing you can do to control algae is start doing more frequent water changes than you've been doing and more intense vacuuming of the substrate. I havae a really larege bio-load of fish in my 75 gallon tank and virtually no algae and that's the case only after I started with the more frequent water changes and vacuuming.


----------

